
Show HN: Migration Builder- Active Record Style Migrations for Java/Scala/Kotlin - rathboma
https://github.com/beekeeperdata/migration-builder
======
stephenr
The example on the readme shows a datetime(MySQL) and timestamp(PostgreSQL)
for a field called birthday with a type of "date".

Both those database have a "date" type, why isn't it used?

------
rathboma
It is designed for use with Flyway. I'm using it successfully in production
with Beekeeper. Happy to answer any questions.

